# Cpl Jordan Anderson, 3PPCLI: 04 July 2007 (GO!!!)



## armyvern

Go!!! my friend,

Light winds and soft landings, I will remember you.

To Jordan's family, friends, and fellow soldiers my condolances and prayers.

We have lost a great man.


----------



## Strike

GO!!!

I'll miss our sparring sessions.

RIP


----------



## BernDawg

Damn!  RIP Brother.


----------



## HItorMiss

Damnit Go!!!!!!  

I'll see you when I see you brother.... May your landings always be soft!


----------



## Haggis

GO!!!, despite our frequent and sprited discussions, I was sorry to see you leave Army.ca.  Now I am sorry to see you leave our profession of arms.  You were nothing if not passionate about being a soldier and I'm sure from your writings that you would look after your troops.  During our exchanges, you never hesitated to give me a soldier's perspective, all the while being mindful that I was at NDHQ.  You probably thought you were "helpng" me.  ;D Nonetheless, we conversed as Infantrymen in a straightforward, no punches pulled manner.

Yesterday, a good, articualte and passionate soldier was lost.  To St. Michael's ranks you go, as heaven is yours to guard now.

To the Anderson family and friends of Jordan and the PPCLI, I offer my sincerest condolences.


----------



## Scott

GO!!!'s profile:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/members/7366

RIP


----------



## CdnArtyWife

Strike said:
			
		

> GO!!!
> 
> I'll miss our sparring sessions.
> 
> RIP



As will I.

RIP, we will miss you.


----------



## armyvern

Posted on behalf of I6:
________________________________________

My condolances and a prayer to Jordan's family.

I've lost teammates and friends before but not like this. Jordan was abnoxious, he made no mistake in telling people if he thought they where fucked up in his experience.

But he found out that guys had DHTC shooting experience and soaked it like a sponge -- he came out on weekends to shoot to learn from guys. I'm bawling like a moron here -- unashamedly -- 

But maybe please add this to the other bit you added for me... (-- I'm not ashamed for the tears -- my RSO here wondered what was up and I told him...

He was not my best friend - but a close one -- and you dont find a lot of warriors like him in the CF anymore


KevB

_Edited by Vern at KevBs request to add some more thoughts._


----------



## the 48th regulator

For all the times you and I have tussled,   I will miss you brother.

Save the seat next to you, for me,  at the big mess.

dileas

tess


----------



## punisher_6d

GO!!!,

You will be missed greatly.  Sad loss for us and our country.


----------



## 3rd Herd

GO!!!
Final paper edit for you. Your ideas were often controversial, your thought process at times disjointed, your grammar and spelling at the beginning terrible but the many hours working with you more than made up for it.

RIP

VP


----------



## GAP




----------



## geo

GO!!!

We will always remember YOU!!!

I wish you fair winds and a soft landing - God spee

CHIMO!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

GO!!! You made an impression here at Army.Ca. Sometimes good sometimes bad but you were always heard and made your presence felt. 

Fair winds and following seas Jordan.


----------



## Mike Baker

:'(

GO!!!,

although I never had the privlige to meet you, I always felt that you were a friend. We will miss you buddy


----------



## garb811

GO!!!! made no secret of his opinion of MPs however, through the common bond of working towards a degree on our own time, we were able to move past that and develop a relationship of mutual respect.  Although frequently controversial, I always looked forward to his posts (particularly his frantic requests for assignment proofreads with the submission deadline looming!  ;D) and I marvelled at the personal growth shown by his writing through the time he was posting.  

I was awed by his determination to achieve the goals he set for himself and his ability to continue when others would have given up the fight.  

I felt his departure from army.ca was a great loss to the board but I always held out the hope that he would return once his tour was complete...sadly, this is not to be the case.

My condolences to his family, friends and Regiment.


----------



## Franko

My condolences go out to his family and friends.

RIP Jordan.

Regards


----------



## Yrys

I knew Jordan through his posts here as Go!!!

You are beeing missed, Go!!!

To Jordan's family, friends, and fellow soldiers my condoleances.


----------



## Bert

I had a few interesting PM conversations with him.  The guy spoke his mind, honest and
direct.  RIP.  My condolences to his family, his unit, and his friends.


----------



## midget-boyd91

A heartfelt goodbye goes out to GO!!!, his family, friends, and colleagues. 



> Often have I regretted my speech, never my silence



You will be greatly missed.


----------



## Greymatters

Didnt realize Jordan was the same as Go!!

Never met him, but he wrote like a good man to have at your back. 

RIP brother.


----------



## deedster

GO!!!
We never sparred, but I hope to get the chance when I get to meet up with you where you are now (God willing).
RIP and condolences to your comrades. family & friends.
This is WAY too sad.


----------



## MapleLeaf4Evr

Rest in peace, GO!!!

You will not be forgotten


----------



## Pte_Martin

I have never met GO!!! But i have talked and read many of his posts he was a very smart man, RIP Brother


----------



## Fusaki

Fuck...

HitorMiss had introduced me to GO!! during the handover in KAF this past March. A stand up guy, smart, and keen. This next one's for you, buddy...

RIP


----------



## Scott

MP 00161 said:
			
		

> GO!!!! made no secret of his opinion of MPs...



LMAO! GO!!! made no secret his thoughts of anything, anyone, any trade, whatever! 

I wasn't a fan of his when he first arrived here but that changed.


----------



## darmil

RIP GO!!! you will be missed here


----------



## 1feral1

I truly enjoyed your posts Mate.

A valued member of army.ca, who will truly be missed in all ways.



Soldiering on,

Wes


----------



## Danjanou

Someone once accused me of being eloquent and long winded, however the only words that came to mind when I heard this painful news was “damn” ( and perhaps a few more with the same number of letters.)

I know these condolence threads are meant to be brief and simple, but I’m half Irish and we have a tradition of waking our fallen so bear with me. I’ve already done the first part of that, I toasted Jordan and those who fell with him earlier today. The second essential part of a wake involves telling tales of those who’ve passed. It’s out way of processing the grief.

When we started taking casualties in this war I was able to console myself with one fact. The one advantage of taking off the uniform over a decade ago is that the odds are I wouldn’t know any of the fallen personally. I could grieve for them as fallen brothers and sisters but maybe the pain would be a little less. That alas was not to be. I’ve known two of our honoured fallen personally. Jordan was the second.

When he first started posting here as GO it was inevitable we’d clash. I represented all that that he saw “wrong” with the site. I was a Reservist. I was a Senior NCO and one of the “Old School Cold Warrior Dinosaurs” and of course I was one of the site’s staff charged with policing the place. All of these were facts Jordan in his less than diplomatic style made us aware of.

Like many other’s we got past that. A mutual colleague here pointed Jordan to me after he suffered an injury and was dealing with the fact that maybe his career as a “door kicker” and “gunfighter” was drawing to a premature close. I’d had the same happen to me earlier, and that mutual friend though maybe I could offer some insight and help with the natural bitterness that often develops.

We exchanged many emails on the subject and he understood that even in the worse case scenario that it did not mean the profession, the way of life, he had chosen was over, but merely moving off on a new bearing. We talked about his continuing education and many other things. I saw another side beyond the gruff persona he had created here for himself. I saw an intelligent, passionate, honourable young man who had found his true calling in life.

Late evenings would often find us both in the chat room trashing the occasional ninetendo sniper or wannabe that often shows up here. I’m not sure but I think he first coined the phrase” “on the ramp” for someone about to get booted. I know he coined the term “Desperate PMQ Housewives” after a particular amusing domestic affairs charged evening in there.

Along the way I think the initial mistrust fell by the wayside and we became if not friends then at least mutual respective colleagues. Perhaps if circumstance had been different…. I’d like to think of Jordan as a friend and I will.

My only condolence that I can offer to his family is this. He died doing something important and also something he loved. He also passed in the company of  his brothers. It’s not much but maybe it will help a bit to assuage your grief. We don’t get to choose the when and where of our passing, we can only hope it was not in vain. In this case it was not.

Fair winds and gentle landing my brother.

MWO (Retired) R.J Smith  

The Paratrooper's Prayer
(Found by a French general in the pocket of a soldier killed in action at Dien-Bien-Phu, Viet Nam)
Give me, O Lord my God,
what is left Thee, that which no one asks of Thee.

I do not ask Thee for rest or tranquility,
either of soul or body.

I do not ask Thee for riches,
for success, or for health.

So many ask Thee for these, my God,
that none must be left Thee.

Give me, Lord,
what is left Thee.

Give me what the others refuse.

I want risk and anguish; 
I want fight and pain.

Give me these, my God,
once and for all.

Give me the certainty that these
will always be my portion, for I will not
always have the courage to ask them of Thee.

Give me, O Lord,
what is left Thee.

Give me what others do not want.

But also give me courage,
strength, and Faith. 

Amen.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Only knew him from the posts - he'll be missed....


----------



## tomahawk6

My condolences to the family and friends of Cpl Jordan Anderson aka GO!!!
I only knew Jordan through army.ca but I found him to be a very talented young soldier with a very bright future. It seems with the war in Iraq and Afghanistan some of our best and brightest have made the ultimate sacrifice for their country. We are in their debt. Godbless Cpl Jordan Anderson, it has been a privilege and a pleasure to have known you. 

"If Tomorrow Never Comes" 

If I knew it would be the last time 
that I'd see you fall asleep, 
I would tuck you in more tightly 
and pray the Lord, your soul to keep. 

If I knew it would be the last time 
that I see you walk out the door, 
I would give you a hug and kiss 
and call you back for one more. 

If I knew it would be the last time 
I'd hear your voice lifted up in praise, 
I would video tape each action and word, 
so I could play them back day after day. 

If I knew it would be the last time, 
I could spare an extra minute or two 
to stop and say "I love you," 
instead of assuming you would KNOW I do. 

If I knew it would be the last time 
I would be there to share your day, 
well I'm sure you'll have so many more, 
so I can let just this one slip away. 

For surely there's always tomorrow 
to make up for an oversight, 
and we always get a second chance 
to make everything right. 

There will always be another day 
to say our "I love you's", 
And certainly there's another chance 
to say our "Anything I can do's?" 

But just in case I might be wrong, 
and today is all I get, 
I'd like to say how much I love you 
and I hope we never forget, 

Tomorrow is not promised to anyone, 
young or old alike, 
And today may be the last chance 
you get to hold your loved one tight.. 

So if you're waiting for tomorrow, 
why not do it today? 
For if tomorrow never comes, 
you'll surely regret the day, 

That you didn't take that extra time 
for a smile, a hug, or a kiss 
and you were too busy to grant someone, 
what turned out to be their one last wish. 

So hold your loved ones close today, 
whisper in their ear, 
Tell them how much you love them 
and that you'll always hold them dear, 

Take time to say "I'm sorry," "please forgive me," 
"thank you" or "it's okay". 
And if tomorrow never comes, 
you'll have no regrets about today

~anonymous~


----------



## proudnurse

Although I did not know GO, I only remember his posts... I still wanted to take some time to offer a quick message here, and offer my condolences to those here who have lost a friend. My prayers are with all of you here, and his family too. 

My deepest regards, 

~Rebecca


----------



## HollywoodHitman




----------



## a_majoor

While I didn't know him personally, I read his posts with great interest, and know Canada has lost another one of her bright lights. RIP

Mon corps dans la terre, ma vie pour la Canada, mon âme à Dieu


----------



## 1feral1

a_majoor said:
			
		

> ... and know Canada has lost another one of her bright lights. RIP



Good post mate!

Truly Canada's "cream of the crop" soldiers, both the flower of our youth, and the experienced are in theatre right now enduring what we read and see on the news. The loss of one is one too many.


Regards,

Wes


----------



## safeboy43

GO!!!,

I too never had the privilege of meeting you personally. You were a fine contributor to this site and to Canada. I have visited your parents and offered my deepest condolences as they live in the same city as I. 

R.I.P my friend


----------



## The Bread Guy

A bit more about him, shared with the usual disclaimer....

*He knew the danger--and liked being a soldier*
Slain city infantryman was proud of Afghan mission
Graham Thomson, The Edmonton Journal, 6 Jul 07
http://www.canada.com/components/print.aspx?id=b7ad0353-41b9-47a4-9fdb-b3e26a4749a4

EDMONTON - Just about every day for five months, Cpl. Jordan Anderson slogged his way through the dangerous Afghan countryside toting a rifle, a rucksack and a dream -- that one day he could return without having to wear body armour and travel in armed convoys.

He wanted to come back as a tourist.

"I would like to see Afghanistan turn into somewhere I could visit one day," he said last January, just days before he left Edmonton for his second tour of duty in Afghanistan.

He will never see that dream come true. On Wednesday, he and five fellow soldiers were killed by a bomb planted on a gravel road.

Overnight Thursday, the military identified Anderson and Capt. Jefferson Francis, a Halifax native and member of 1 Royal Canadian Horse Artillery, based in Shilo, Man., as the final two of six soldiers killed in a roadside explosion in Afghanistan on Wednesday.

There is always a terrible sadness when word comes that a Canadian soldier has died. Jordan's death hit me especially hard because he was one of the soldiers I had come to know personally. He was 25 and married. He e-mailed me in April to say he had spent his few weeks' leave from Afghanistan in Florida with his wife.

I had come to know Jordan because he had volunteered to help me prepare for my stint as an embedded journalist with the military in Afghanistan this spring. I liked him immediately. He was friendly, articulate and as curious about the media as I was about the military.

He was also blunt, expressing skepticism of the media's coverage of the military mission, thinking reporters focused too much on Canadian casualties and too little on the work soldiers were doing to make Afghanistan a better place.

I didn't see Jordan again until after we had both been in Afghanistan almost six weeks. I had been trying to link up with his unit -- Charlie Company of 3 Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry from Edmonton -- but Afghanistan has a way of turning plans upside down.

It was March 23, when I was tagging along on what the military had dubbed Operation Marguerite, that I heard a friendly voice call out to me, "Hello, Mr. Thomson."

I looked up, and even though he was one of 250 identically uniformed soldiers with helmets and sunglasses walking along that dusty path, I knew immediately it was Jordan from his smile and easygoing attitude.

We didn't have time to chat at that point. The day was just starting and Jordan was busy helping sweep the district clear of Taliban fighters so that Afghan police could set up a permanent checkpoint to improve security in the area. As patrols go, this was a relatively quiet day. There were all kinds of reports of Taliban fighters, but no shots were fired. At one point we found an improvised explosive device (IED) planted in our path, but it was blown up by engineers.

At the end of the day, with the sun beginning to set and the troops preparing camp for the night, Jordan made a point of seeking me out. He talked about his experiences since arriving in country and his brush with death while on patrol just three days before. A bomb-sniffing dog had triggered an IED that had killed the dog, severely wounded the dog's handler and sent shrapnel tearing through the legs of a military engineer. Jordan was the first soldier on the scene, and I heard later from officers that he had handled the situation so coolly and professionally that he was in line for a commendation.

He was quietly proud of the work he and his colleagues were doing. He genuinely felt he was making life safer and better for Afghans and thus helping rid the country of international terrorism. And, as odd as it might sound in a war zone, Jordan seemed content.

"There's no such thing as a typical day here," he said as troops around him began preparing for the night. "The first three weeks we were here was really slow. We did perimeter security at our FOBs (forward operating bases), just our general shakeout, and we responded to two suicide bombings a day and then nothing for three or four days, and then a whole bunch of patrols, like one a day for a week.

"Everything changes in a heartbeat here. There is no typical day for a (soldier) in the battle group."

He seemed to be actually enjoying himself.

"Oh, yeah," he said. "This is what I joined the army to do. Nobody joined the army to stay in Edmonton."

How could he be so relaxed, I asked him. What about the constant danger?

"Everybody dies," he said with a laugh. "It's dangerous, yeah, but with the equipment we have and the training we have, it's a lot more dangerous for the Taliban here than it is for us."

Sadly, on Wednesday he was proven wrong.

But on that day in late March, he was optimistic and upbeat. Jordan knew the danger and enjoyed being a soldier. On his helmet he had written in ink "Death From Above," a reference to his training as a paratrooper. But he was no rifle-waving Rambo. He was quiet and thoughtful, and when I asked permission to take his picture he didn't strike a "hero pose" with rifle at the ready, as many soldiers happily do.

He placed his weapon on the ground, perched himself on a low mud wall and put his arm around his rucksack. He looked at ease, as if he had finally realized his dream of being a backpacker on vacation in the Afghan countryside.

gthomson@thejournal.canwest.com



*Tributes for soldier*
Anderson attended Notre Dame before joining the military
Rob Vanstone, Leader-Post, 6 Jul 07
http://www.canada.com/reginaleaderpost/story.html?id=1be2a52a-22d0-4f6c-864a-1d47338dcb5a&k=46740

The attributes Jordan Anderson displayed while playing high school football for the Notre Dame Hounds are being saluted following his death in Afghanistan.

Anderson, 25, was one of six Canadian soldiers who were killed Wednesday when their armoured vehicle was destroyed by an improvised explosive device about 20 kilometres south of Kandahar City.

Anderson attended Wilcox-based Athol Murray College of Notre Dame and played on the offensive and defensive lines for the Regina Intercollegiate Football League's Hounds in 1996, 1997 and 1998.
Email to a friendEmail to a friendPrinter friendlyPrinter friendly
Font:

    * *
    * *
    * *
    * *

"He was one of the team guys,'' veteran Notre Dame football coach Rob Palmarin said Thursday, when he discovered the tragic news about Cpl. Anderson. "He was willing to make sacrifices for the team when he played and he was willing to make sacrifices for his country.''

Palmarin kept in touch with Anderson -- a member of the Edmonton-based 3rd Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry -- following his graduation from Notre Dame in 1999. Anderson is from the Northwest Territories.

"He e-mailed me two years ago from Afghanistan on one of his earlier missions,'' Palmarin recalled. "He said, 'I know we pray at assembly in the morning (at Notre Dame) when we all gather. Please pray for me and all the boys.'

"He had a favourite prayer, which began, 'Saint Michael, the Archangel, defend us in battle.' He e-mailed me the words. He kept it simple.

"We're all in shock. We'll try to figure out a way to honour him during the (2007 football) season.''

Palmarin has fond recollections of Anderson and his contributions to the Hounds and the school.

"It's like losing one of your own kids, even though it's eight or nine years removed,'' he said. "He was a tough, two-way lineman. He never made the all-star team, but he was kind of the next guy on the list. He was a battler. I'll always remember that. In one-on-ones, he'd always look to go after the toughest guy.''

Anderson also played rugby for the Hounds for four years.

In his graduating year, he wrote the following in Notre Dame's yearbook: "Thanks, Mom and Dad, for all you've done for me even when times were low. I'll always try and make you proud of me.''

The Hounds' 1998-99 yearbook also listed his ambitions: "To find work that I love, to never look back, and never have any regrets.''

Five of the six deceased soldiers' names have been released. Capt. Matthew Johnathan Dawe, Cpl. Cole Bartsch and Pte. Lane Watkins were in Anderson's battalion. Master Cpl. Colin Bason, a reservist from The Royal Westminster Regiment, also died. The soldiers were to have concluded their deployment in Afghanistan at the end of the month.

"You recall the days of the Second World War where Pere Murray would rally the boys at Notre Dame to join the Canadian Armed Forces and fight the Nazis,'' Palmarin said. "I think we lost 67 Hounds in the Second World War.

"It hits home. It brings the war closer.''


----------



## Loachman

Now I will never have the opportunity to disabuse him of his oft-expressed notion that all of us in Tac Hel are floppers...

I did not make the connection when the first four names were announced - that supplemental shock came many hours later, and after it was confirmed that Matthew Dawe was the sone of LCol Peter Dawe and brother of LCol Peter Dawe, both of whom I know.

From the 6 July 2007 Edmonton Journal:

He knew the danger--and liked being a soldier
Slain city infantryman was proud of Afghan mission
  
Graham Thomson 
The Edmonton Journal 

Friday, July 06, 2007

EDMONTON - Just about every day for five months, Cpl. Jordan Anderson slogged his way through the dangerous Afghan countryside toting a rifle, a rucksack and a dream -- that one day he could return without having to wear body armour and travel in armed convoys.

He wanted to come back as a tourist.

"I would like to see Afghanistan turn into somewhere I could visit one day," he said last January, just days before he left Edmonton for his second tour of duty in Afghanistan.

He will never see that dream come true. On Wednesday, he and five fellow soldiers were killed by a bomb planted on a gravel road.

Overnight Thursday, the military identified Anderson and Capt. Jefferson Francis, a Halifax native and member of 1 Royal Canadian Horse Artillery, based in Shilo, Man., as the final two of six soldiers killed in a roadside explosion in Afghanistan on Wednesday.

There is always a terrible sadness when word comes that a Canadian soldier has died. Jordan's death hit me especially hard because he was one of the soldiers I had come to know personally. He was 25 and married. He e-mailed me in April to say he had spent his few weeks' leave from Afghanistan in Florida with his wife.

I had come to know Jordan because he had volunteered to help me prepare for my stint as an embedded journalist with the military in Afghanistan this spring. I liked him immediately. He was friendly, articulate and as curious about the media as I was about the military.

He was also blunt, expressing skepticism of the media's coverage of the military mission, thinking reporters focused too much on Canadian casualties and too little on the work soldiers were doing to make Afghanistan a better place.

I didn't see Jordan again until after we had both been in Afghanistan almost six weeks. I had been trying to link up with his unit -- Charlie Company of 3 Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry from Edmonton -- but Afghanistan has a way of turning plans upside down.

It was March 23, when I was tagging along on what the military had dubbed Operation Marguerite, that I heard a friendly voice call out to me, "Hello, Mr. Thomson."

I looked up, and even though he was one of 250 identically uniformed soldiers with helmets and sunglasses walking along that dusty path, I knew immediately it was Jordan from his smile and easygoing attitude.

We didn't have time to chat at that point. The day was just starting and Jordan was busy helping sweep the district clear of Taliban fighters so that Afghan police could set up a permanent checkpoint to improve security in the area. As patrols go, this was a relatively quiet day. There were all kinds of reports of Taliban fighters, but no shots were fired. At one point we found an improvised explosive device (IED) planted in our path, but it was blown up by engineers.

At the end of the day, with the sun beginning to set and the troops preparing camp for the night, Jordan made a point of seeking me out. He talked about his experiences since arriving in country and his brush with death while on patrol just three days before. A bomb-sniffing dog had triggered an IED that had killed the dog, severely wounded the dog's handler and sent shrapnel tearing through the legs of a military engineer. Jordan was the first soldier on the scene, and I heard later from officers that he had handled the situation so coolly and professionally that he was in line for a commendation.

He was quietly proud of the work he and his colleagues were doing. He genuinely felt he was making life safer and better for Afghans and thus helping rid the country of international terrorism. And, as odd as it might sound in a war zone, Jordan seemed content.

"There's no such thing as a typical day here," he said as troops around him began preparing for the night. "The first three weeks we were here was really slow. We did perimeter security at our FOBs (forward operating bases), just our general shakeout, and we responded to two suicide bombings a day and then nothing for three or four days, and then a whole bunch of patrols, like one a day for a week.

"Everything changes in a heartbeat here. There is no typical day for a (soldier) in the battle group."

He seemed to be actually enjoying himself.

"Oh, yeah," he said. "This is what I joined the army to do. Nobody joined the army to stay in Edmonton."

How could he be so relaxed, I asked him. What about the constant danger?

"Everybody dies," he said with a laugh. "It's dangerous, yeah, but with the equipment we have and the training we have, it's a lot more dangerous for the Taliban here than it is for us."

Sadly, on Wednesday he was proven wrong.

But on that day in late March, he was optimistic and upbeat. Jordan knew the danger and enjoyed being a soldier. On his helmet he had written in ink "Death From Above," a reference to his training as a paratrooper. But he was no rifle-waving Rambo. He was quiet and thoughtful, and when I asked permission to take his picture he didn't strike a "hero pose" with rifle at the ready, as many soldiers happily do.

He placed his weapon on the ground, perched himself on a low mud wall and put his arm around his rucksack. He looked at ease, as if he had finally realized his dream of being a backpacker on vacation in the Afghan countryside.

gthomson@thejournal.canwest.com


----------



## Franko

In memory of Jordan Anderson....aka GO!!!

Facebook:

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=3402280031


----------



## RangerRay

Damn.  I always ejoyed reading his posts.  I didn't realise that he was so young!  I imagined him as a 40 year old Sr. NCO.  :-[

RIP  :cdnsalute:


----------



## Trooper Hale

Rest in Peace buddy. 
He was one of the Regulars here and one of the blokes you could look up too. I enjoyed reading his posts and others responses to them because i always knew i'd learn something from reading them.
Thanks for all you've given mate. I only hope we can live up to your standard and the standards of others who've paid the ultimate sacrifice.
You died doing what you love and we'll all be eternally grateful to you.


----------



## Haggis

RangerRay said:
			
		

> I imagined him as a 40 year old Sr. NCO.  :-[



He wasn't.  But he certainly took us to task on a variety of topics.  Not always tactfully or diplomatically, but always honestly.

I looked forward to his possible return to Army.ca and I will miss him.


----------



## axeman

GO!!! I will remeber him when he cam to battalion and was assigned to me and the guy i worked for . i didnt know him as GO!!! i knew him as one of my pain in my A@@'s. He will be missed 

 fight for freedom and never be forgotten


----------



## Burrows

I never really conversed with Jordan on a 1 to 1 basis.  However, I did read a lot of his posts on the forum.  His bluntness is something I admired, as not everything needs a long and drawn out answer.

My condolences to his friends, his family, and his comrades.

Your sacrifice will never be forgotten, and neither will you.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Damn, another member has gone to the great mess in the sky............

I only knew GO!!! from his postings here on the site and he will surely be missed.


To the Anderson family and to his Regimental family my sincere condolences on your loss.


Fair winds and soft landings.


----------



## mudrecceman

milnewstbay said:
			
		

> But on that day in late March, he was optimistic and upbeat. Jordan knew the danger and enjoyed being a soldier. On his helmet he had written in ink "Death From Above," a reference to his training as a paratrooper. But he was no rifle-waving Rambo. He was quiet and thoughtful, and when I asked permission to take his picture he didn't strike a "hero pose" with rifle at the ready, as many soldiers happily do.
> 
> He placed his weapon on the ground, perched himself on a low mud wall and put his arm around his rucksack. He looked at ease, as if he had finally realized his dream of being a backpacker on vacation in the Afghan countryside.



Being one of the people that hadn't the privilege of meeting or serving along side of Cpl Jordan Anderson, I thought the only thing I might be able to do in respect of him was to find this pic, and remember him how he looked in it.  Mr Thomson replied to my email with where to find it.  RIP GO!!!

 :cdnsalute:

http://communities.canada.com/edmontonjournal/blogs/afghanistan/default.aspx


----------



## KevinB

I could not post for the past few days.  Thx for Vern for passing on my wishes

I have a few pics of Jordan - but not really any good one on this laptop -- the few I have saved on my photobucket account have his face blurred from stuff I posted here when he was not sure he wanted a lot of people to know who he was exactly.  

I have "GO!!!" plugged into my cellphone - since I was easier to type than Jordan.

He was unique - the current day warrior philosopher

MRM - thanks for that pic.


----------



## Sig_Des

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> He was unique - the current day warrior philosopher



I think one of the best things I was ever told was GO!!! telling me that he liked the way I thought. Coming from him, that was indeed a great compliment.

2 Nights before I left Afghanistan, about 3 weeks ago, he was in KAF on a very infrequent trip there, and we spent what must have been at least 2 hours sitting outside, drinking Tims, and discussing the intricacies of the war, sharing some of our experiences.

I just found out that I'm getting posted to Edmonton, and I think my big regret will be that I won't be able to work with him.

You RIP, Brother, and we'll share that beer someday.


----------



## Jacqueline

R.I.P Go!!! 

Thanks for telling me to shut up, even though I've never met you.


----------



## HItorMiss

Jordan was laid to rest today, at Beechwood Military cemetery.

It was a very good service and one that I am glad I could attend. I will miss Jordan (probably more then the kit, those that know should be laughing!). When I have more time and all my thought in order I will post something a bit more wordy on my recollections of Jordan and the brief time we spent talking in person about who was who in the zoo, and how to do what it is we do.


----------



## vonGarvin

HoM.  Glad to hear that you were able to attend.  Sadly, I was not.  

RIP Go!


----------



## *star

Thank you everyone for your support.

Your posts have made me cry, made me smile and most of all made me laugh.

Mrs. GO!!!
(*star)


----------



## medaid

I never knew Jordan. But I did know GO!!!, however briefly, I'm sure at one point or another, during my youthful stages on Army.ca he had given me a piece of his mind for my stupidity. 

You will forever remain a valued member of this site, I'm sure. As you will remain a valued member in the hearts and minds of those who knew you however briefly. 


R.I.P brother.


MedTech.


----------



## brin11

I just logged on here and heard the news that Go!! is gone.  I really can't believe it and, somehow, it has hit me hard.  I didn't know him personally but he was a fixture here at army.ca and I'll miss him.

RIP Cpl Anderson.

 :'(


----------



## garb811

For those that don't know, the NDHQ CWO maintains an archive of photos taken at various events and ceremonies, including the interments at the NMC.  

Here is the link for photos of Jordan's interment: 14 Jul 07 - Interment Cpl Anderson


----------



## Mike Baker

MP 00161 said:
			
		

> For those that don't know, the NDHQ CWO maintains an archive of photos taken at various events and ceremonies, including the interments at the NMC.
> 
> Here is the link for photos of Jordan's interment: 14 Jul 07 - Interment Cpl Anderson


Thanks for that link. RIP Cpl


----------



## Sig_Des

Thank you for that link.

It was a very nicely done ceremony. I was glad to have been able to have been there.


----------



## Marauder

Jordan, perhaps we will one day meet on the objective. Either way, thank you and Godspeed.


----------



## ArmyRick

RIP, soldier.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Shared with the usual disclaimer - a public *well done* to all who helped make this happen!

*Dead soldier to get degree*
U of M decides on posthumous award
Nick Martin, Winnipeg Free Press, 16 Oct 07
Article link - permalink (.pdf)

THE University of Manitoba is awarding an unprecedented posthumous degree Thursday to Cpl. Jordan Anderson -- killed by a roadside bomb in Afghanistan in July.

Anderson's widow, Amanda Anderson, will come from Alberta to receive his bachelor of arts degree at the fall convocation ceremony, George MacLean, acting head of political studies, said Monday.

Other family members are also likely to attend, he said.

Anderson, 25, was based in Alberta and grew up in the Northwest Territories, but enrolled through U of M's military support office, a program offering distance education courses with the flexibility that serving members of the military need, MacLean said.

MacLean said that U of M has never before awarded a posthumous degree to a serving member of the military killed in wartime, although he believed there may have been a few similar cases elsewhere in Canada during the Second World War.

It was an extremely complicated process, and there were no guarantees that the university senate would approve awarding the degree, he said. Anderson had not entirely completed his studies.

When Anderson was killed, "A few members of his unit brought it to my attention" that they thought he had completed his studies and was about to graduate, MacLean said.

*"It was clear there were very many people in his camp. We now have two scholarships in his name," thanks to members of his unit raising $10,000 in a few days, MacLean said.*

When MacLean reviewed Anderson's transcripts, "There were a few credits still outstanding, (but), all his political science courses were done.

"Jordan was a very good student. He took several courses I designed, in international relations and foreign policy. Jordan had done more than he needed, to be deserving of this degree," MacLean said.

(....)


----------



## geo

Awright GO!!!

Well done U of M for doing the right thing for the right reasons.

Often, it's the little things in life that matter & for his family, friends & comrades this is HUGE!

Thanks Tony for sharing this

CHIMO!


----------



## HItorMiss

Jordan worked hard for that. Well done to U of M for granting him this degree.

Now We all know he is up there telling God how he is running the place wrong and how to make it better....Primary Reserve Angels my Ass!!!!


----------



## Journeyman

Magnificent. 


Excellent work, to all who made this happen.


----------



## 3rd Herd

Congratulations to the University of Manitoba for doing the right thing. As Geo indicated this is Huge, first since World War Two and an excellent response to GO's dedication to his studies. 

Maybe ArmyVern or one of the other mod's can post something on the scholarships details in the next day or so. Who knows it might be a great place to spend a little coin. 


Further News Articles:

U of M to award posthumous degree to fallen soldier
Cpl. Jordan Anderson, raised in N.W.T. and was based in Edmonton, was taking BA
http://www.cbc.ca/canada/edmonton/story/2007/10/16/anderson-degree.html

The University of Manitoba plans to award a posthumous degree to a soldier for the first time at convocation ceremonies this week, to an Edmonton-based corporal who was killed in Afghanistan in July.

Cpl. Jordan Anderson — a member of the 3rd Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry — had been taking his bachelor of arts degree through the university's military support office before he died.
George MacLean, the acting head of the university's political studies department, said Anderson's friends and family members contacted the university and made the case for Anderson.

"He was very close to completing his degree: in fact, he had completed all of his major degree requirements. There were a couple of courses left over that were electives that he hadn't completed," MacLean told CBC News on Monday..............................."

Edit to add from the U of M website: http://myuminfo.umanitoba.ca/index.asp?sec=209&too=100&eve=1000&id=13959

POSTHUMOUS DEGREE TO BE CONFERRED ON FALLEN CANADIAN SOLDIER 
Tuesday, October 16, 2007 2:54 PM  
Widow and other family members to attend ceremony.  

On Thursday, October 18, 2007, the University of Manitoba will award a posthumous degree to a Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan earlier this year. 

Cpl. Jordan Anderson, of the Edmonton-based 3rd Battalion of the Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry, was killed on July 4, 2007 along with five other Canadian soldiers and an Afghan interpreter when their armoured vehicle struck a hidden roadside bomb as they were traveling near Kandahar.  

Anderson was a political studies major completing his arts degree through the Canadian Forces Program at the University of Manitoba.

Cpl. Anderson’s wife, Amanda Anderson, will attend the ceremony and will be accepting her late husband’s parchment. Other family members are also expected to be in attendance. 

This will be the first posthumous degree conferred posthumously upon a serving member of the military killed in wartime, although there were precedents at other Canadian institutions during the Second World War. 

Members of Anderson’s military unit are working to set up at least one scholarship in his name at the University of Manitoba, likely an entrance scholarship in political studies and another for students later in the program. 

Media note: Amanda Anderson will give a limited number of interviews to media previous to the ceremony at approximately 2:30 pm, in advance of the procession of graduands. This will occur near the robing area outside the convocation hall. The family will then be afforded private time and media access will be discouraged.   

For more information, contact: Dr. George Maclean, political studies, at 204-474-6621


----------



## armyvern

3rd PM inbound. 

I'll post the re-written draft tomorrow -- if I receive the go-aheads on the suggested amendments.  

Vern


----------



## 3rd Herd

Further MSM:
The Usual Disclaimer: 
http://www.canada.com/edmontonjournal/news/cityplus/story.html?id=38e2305e-670b-4ea1-8bab-ef95a87da0d8&k=18972

Posthumous degree for soldier
Cpl. Jordan Anderson close to graduating from University of Manitoba when he was killed in Kandahar  
Jamie Hall 
The Edmonton Journal
Wednesday, October 17, 2007


EDMONTON - Cpl. Jordan Anderson's home office in Edmonton has remained largely untouched since he was killed in July by a roadside bomb near Kandahar.

The papers he wrote for his university degree are still piled neatly on the desk.

"I go in that room a lot," says Anderson's widow, Amanda. "It gives me comfort."

Education, she says, was paramount to her husband, whose goal was to eventually earn a master's degree in strategic studies and become an intelligence officer in the military.

When he was killed, he was working toward that goal and was close to completing his bachelor of arts degree through the university's military support program at the University of Manitoba.

So close, in fact, the university will award the degree posthumously during Thursday's fall convocation in Winnipeg.

It's the first time since the Korean War a Canadian university has given a posthumous degree to a member of the forces killed in action.

"It's just wonderful," said Amanda, who will accept the degree on her husband's behalf.

"Jordan worked so hard for this degree. So many times he would come home after being in the field for weeks and sit down and write a paper late into the night on some obscure topic.

"He was determined to get it, no matter what else was going on in his life," she said.

George MacLean, the acting head of the university's political studies department, never met Anderson. But he happened to be reviewing Anderson's academic file the day he and five of his fellow soldiers were killed when their armoured vehicle struck a massive roadside bomb near Kandahar.

MacLean noticed that Anderson, 25, was an exceptional student and was close to completing his degree.

"He had completed all of his major degree requirements," said MacLean. "So when we were approached about awarding the degree posthumously, there was certainly a good case to be made for it."

Anderson's military family was keenly aware of his devotion to education and, through an online military forum called army.ca, raised enough money to start two scholarships in his name at the university.

One will be for students entering the political studies program and the second for a student in the middle of the program.

Amanda said news of the degree, and the scholarships, has helped with her struggle to find something positive in the aftermath of the tragedy.

"That's what Jordan was about," she said.

"He always said to me, 'We have to focus on the positive; you can't focus on the casualties, you have to focus on the good we're doing over there (in Afghanistan.)'

"He's getting his degree, and there are going to be two scholarships in his name. That's positive."

jhall@thejournal.canwest.com

http://canadianpress.google.com/article/ALeqM5goPpCPspLGI0jB8bA-F_lqsjrVlw

Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan to receive posthumous degree
17 hours ago

WINNIPEG - The University of Manitoba will award a posthumous bachelor of arts degree to an Edmonton-based soldier who was killed in Afghanistan earlier this year.

Cpl. Jordan Anderson, 25, a member of the 3rd Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, had been pursuing his degree through the university's military support office.

He had completed nearly all program requirements when he and five other soldiers, along with an Afghan interpreter, were killed by a roadside bomb west of Kandahar city July 4.

"He did very well in his courses," said George MacLean, the acting head of the U of M's political studies department, who noted that Anderson had intended to pursue an advanced degree in political science and international relations.

He said the decision to award the degree was made after Anderson's friends and family members contacted the university.

He said Anderson died the same day he spoke to the university about expanding his education program.

"I know in many cases it was very emotional for people because you couldn't help but think about the overwhelming nature of this individual, who, like the 70 other soldiers who have been killed over there were killed in the prime of life," he said.

MacLean also said the granting of the degree is a first for the institution.

"We have granted degrees posthumously in the past, but never one of this nature to a member of the Canadian Forces."

Anderson's widow, Amanda Anderson, will receive the degree of behalf of her husband at a convocation ceremony in Winnipeg on Thursday. It's expected that members of the military will also be in attendance.

Maj. Erik Liebert of the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry in Edmonton says events like this are significant.

"Canadians pay attention to what's going on overseas and watch as soldiers return home in better or worse circumstances. What doesn't get a lot of acknowledgment is the work done by individuals to better themselves and better others. This is certainly a case where Cpl. Anderson put a lot of time and effort into improving himself."

Liebert said he hopes the ceremony will make more soldiers aware of university support programs available under the Canadian Forces.

"A long-serving soldier can receive up to $20,000 of subsidized education," he said.

Anderson, who was born in Iqaluit, the capital of Nunavut, spent most of his childhood in Inuvik, N.W.T.

He is believed to be the first northerner to die in Afghanistan.

Two scholarships have also been established in his name.


Fallen soldier from Edmonton honoured with B.A degree
Oct, 17 2007 - 6:50 AM
http://www.630ched.com/news/news_local.cfm?cat=7428109912&rem=77177&red=80110923aPBIny&wids=410&gi=1&gm=news_local.cfm

EDMONTON - The University of Manitoba is awarding a posthumous bachelor of arts degree to an Edmonton-based soldier who was killed in Afghanistan.
    
Corporal Jordan Anderson was a member of the 3rd Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry. The 25 year old man had completed nearly all the requirements of his B-A through the university's military support office when he was killed in a roadside blast July 4th.
    
The degree will be presented to his widow, Amanda Anderson, at a convocation ceremony tomorrow.
    
George MacLean, the acting head of the U of M's political studies department, says the full-time soldier did very well in his courses and was highly thought of by the university. He says the decision to award the degree was made after Anderson's friends and family members contacted the U of M.
MacLean also says it will mark the first time the institution has granted a posthumous degree to a member of the Canadian Forces.

Major Erik Liebert of the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry says the degree will help shed more light on the lives of Canadian soldiers.

Two scholarships have also been established in Anderson's name

(Details of which will be posted on site tomorrow, Thurdays October 18th, 2007)


----------



## observor 69

Lines that demonstrate more of the positive that can come out of this sadness.

"Maj. Erik Liebert of the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry in Edmonton says events like this are significant.

"Canadians pay attention to what's going on overseas and watch as soldiers return home in better or worse circumstances. What doesn't get a lot of acknowledgment is the work done by individuals to better themselves and better others. This is certainly a case where Cpl. Anderson put a lot of time and effort into improving himself."

Liebert said he hopes the ceremony will make more soldiers aware of university support programs available under the Canadian Forces."


----------



## armyvern

Details of the Scholarship which has been established in Jordan's name can be found here:

_On the Ramp_


----------



## Sig_Des

This is a great thing that's been done for a good friend.

Jordan worked hard for his degree, and I know he was eager to finish his studies.

Kudo's to all involved in getting the degree awarded, and the work put into the scholarship. I KNOW he would have been extremely proud.


----------



## GAP

University honours slain soldier-scholar
By SHANNON VANRAES, SUN MEDIA
Article Link

It wasn't easy to do, but Amanda Anderson felt it was an honour to accept a degree from the University of Manitoba on behalf of her late husband -- a Canadian soldier killer in Afghanistan this summer. 

The university posthumously conferred a bachelor of arts degree in political science to Cpl. Jordan Anderson, of the Edmonton-based Third Battalion of the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, at its convocation ceremony yesterday. 

"He loved learning ... he always wanted to learn something," Amanda said before the convocation, adding her husband had lofty goals, including becoming an intelligence officer in the Canadian military, which he fully expected to reach. 

"It is with great sorrow we will never see him reach his goals," Amanda said while fighting back tears. 

Although she said closure is a difficult thing to find, the 31-year-old widow was buoyed by the amount of support she has received from the public, the university and her late husband's friends and colleagues, many of whom attended yesterday's ceremony. 

This is the first time the school has posthumously awarded a degree to a serving member of the military killed in wartime. 

"It's pretty rare when this happens," said George MacLean, acting head of the political studies department. 

MacLean added the soldier spoke with university officials about continuing his education the day he was killed by a roadside bomb, along with five other Canadian soldiers and an Afghan interpreter. 

"He was very close to reaching his degree ... basically all of the major components were complete," he said, adding Jordan was an extremely dedicated student who planned on doing post-graduate work. 

A bursary has been set up at the university to honour Jordan's memory. 
More on link


----------



## 3rd Herd

The usual disclaimer:
Thu, October 18, 2007
Soldier given degree after killed in Afghanistan
By The Canadian Press
http://www.edmontonsun.com/News/Canada/2007/10/18/4587107.html

WINNIPEG — When Cpl. Jordan Anderson wasn’t working in the dangerous terrain of Afghanistan, he had his nose in a book, working on his university courses. 
On Thursday, three months after he was killed by a roadside bomb in the war-torn country, Anderson became the first Canadian soldier since the Korean War to get a posthumous degree. 

The 25-year-old was remembered by friends as a dedicated soldier, and by his widow as a man with an intense hunger for knowledge. 

“He would read something in the newspaper ... and he’d go home and he’d look it up on the Internet,” Amanda Anderson told reporters as she fought back tears before accepting the arts degree on her husband’s behalf from the University of Manitoba. 

“I wish it wasn’t me doing it, I wish it was him. But I’ll do it. It’s an honour.” 

The young widow accepted the degree alongside hundreds of graduates during a convocation ceremony that looked like any other, save for a cluster of military uniforms near the front row. 

Some of her husband’s colleagues from the Edmonton-based 3rd Battalion of the Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry came to the event in a show of support for the young man who was often seen with his nose in the books. 

“Every time we’d see him, he’d be working on a paper,” said Cpl. Adam Bowness, who served alongside Anderson on a previous mission to Afghanistan in 2002. 

“Most of the guys, we’d get out of the field and we’d go party, have a good time. But he’d be right in the books right away.” 

Anderson pursued his studies online through the university’s distance education program while serving overseas. He had completed nearly all the program requirements for his political science major when he and five other soldiers, along with an Afghan interpreter, were killed by a roadside bomb west of Kandahar city July 4. 

His colleagues got the ball rolling to ensure his degree would be granted. 

“It was clear this was a dedicated student who clearly would have gone on to do graduate work and do it well,” said Prof. George Maclean, acting head of the political science department. 

The university has set up a bursary in Anderson’s name, which will fund two students each year — one in the military and one cadet. 

Anderson was born in Iqaluit and spent most of his childhood in Inuvik, N.W.T. He is believed to be the first northerner to die in Afghanistan. 

He also had clear career goals in mind. 

“Jordan had lofty goals and every expectation of meeting them,” said his widow. 

“His intentions were to ... climb through the officers’ ranks and ultimately become an intelligence officer. It is with great sorrow that we will never see him achieve this goal.” 

When he wasn’t poring over university books and papers, Anderson had a wry sense of humour and a laugh that made him stand out. His colleagues say Anderson would have been all smiles had he lived to attend his convocation ceremony. 

“He’d probably have his trademark cackling laugh and he’d be grinning ear to ear,” said Cpl. Jeff Black. 

“That’s the kind of guy he was.”


----------



## Danjanou

More coverage here including photos of the convocation ceremony

http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/life/story/4060696p-4664471c.html

Reproduced with the usual caveats et cetera:



> AMANDA Anderson barely held back her tears as she prepared to receive her husband Jordan's posthumous degree Thursday.
> 
> "It'll be an honour," she said in a brief interview moments before the University of Manitoba fall convocation began.
> 
> "I wish it wasn't me doing it, I wish it was him. I'll do it for him," Anderson said.
> 
> Cpl. Jordan Anderson died in a roadside bombing in Afghanistan in early July.
> 
> He'd been completing a distance education degree in political studies through U of M's military support office, and was very close to finishing when he died. "It was elective credits that were left," Anderson said
> 
> U of M awarded Jordan Anderson a posthumous degree, the first time the university has ever given a degree to an active soldier killed in wartime.
> 
> Several family members accompanied his widow from Alberta Thursday, and the audience at the convocation at the Church of the Rock was speckled with uniforms, from enlisted soldiers who'd served and buddied with Jordan Anderson, to senior officers.
> 
> "The regiment made sure some of his closest friends could be here," Anderson said. "The interest has been amazing from the general public.
> "It was his friends -- they were the ones who contacted the university."
> 
> Prof. George MacLean, acting head of political studies, persuaded the university's senate to take the unprecedented step. Anderson had completed all his political science courses, and had hoped to go on to graduate school and become an intelligence officer.
> 
> "He loved learning," said Anderson. Her husband would read something in the newspaper, then go to other sources to learn as much about a subject as he could, she recalled.
> 
> "Everyone in the military support office has been terrific over the past five years," she said. "It's something he wanted to do -- I'll finish it for him." Jordan Anderson's friends have raised $10,000 to establish two bursaries in his memory.
> 
> "He was always doing some kind of homework," said Cpl. Jeff Black with a smile. "Once he got his mind on something, you couldn't shake him.
> "He was an easygoing guy, but he was the most dedicated soldier I've ever seen," said Black, who served with Anderson in Edmonton as a member of the Third Battalion of the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry.
> 
> "It's a great honour being asked to come here," said Black.
> 
> "He was a joy to talk to. He was (of) above-average intelligence," said Cpl. Adam Bowness, a friend from Anderson's first of two tours of duty in Afghanistan.
> 
> "We were working basically out of a trench for six months," Bowness said. "He wanted to be an intelligence officer, and he wanted to be a graduate student.
> 
> Black said that if Anderson could have been at convocation Thursday, "He'd probably have his trademark cackling laugh, and be grinning ear to ear."
> 
> The fall convocation was moved to the Church of the Rock because of an ongoing strike by support service workers at U of M.
> Environmentalist Prof. Louis Fortier and educator Don Robertson received honorary degrees as 1,271 students graduated. Among them were the first six master of arts students to graduate in school psychology -- in such high demand that each student has already been recruited and hired, all in Manitoba. "We're not surprised; the school psychologist is a valuable team member contributing to a healthy, functioning community, and these are top-notch students," said Prof. Barry Mallin, co-ordinator of the U of M's school psychology program.
> 
> "School systems today are asked to respond to the needs of children with highly diverse and complex issues," Mallin said. "Children with learning and behavioural problems, issues of cognitive functioning, health, emotional and family concerns and the occasional crisis are all part of the job."
> nick.martin@freepress.mb.ca
> 
> Widow's grateful words
> JORDAN'S commitment and appreciation of lifelong learning was instilled in him at an early age. The fact that he was within a few credits of obtaining his bachelor's degree while working full-time in the Canadian Forces, with two deployments to Afghanistan, and numerous exercises away from his home base, is a testament to his perseverance and dedication.
> 
> Jordan could not have succeeded without the fantastic support from his partners in education. Appreciation needs to be extended to the University of Manitoba and the Canadian Forces for offering an educational program with so many supports for success. The flexibility of the program, coupled with the counsel from the Military Support Office, made the goal of a university degree attainable.
> 
> Jordan had lofty goals, and every expectation of meeting them. After he earned his degree, his intentions were to obtain his master's in strategic studies, climb through the officers' ranks, and ultimately become an intelligence officer.
> It is with great sorrow that we'll never see him achieve his goal.
> 
> A bursary entitled On The Ramp has been established at the University of Manitoba in Jordan's name. This bursary will be awarded to two students, one a serving member of the Canadian Forces, and one a cadet. The bursary is open to full-time, part-time, or as Jordan did, distance education students. Often during downtime in the army, Jordan would share his knowledge of history and politics with his comrades. This bursary will be his legacy for years to come, sharing his passion for learning.
> 
> We are truly grateful for the honour of receiving this bachelor's degree. A sincere thank-you to the University of Manitoba, the political science department, and the Military Support Office. Thank you to his regiment, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, for their work in making this happen. We also wish to extend our heartfelt appreciation to his friends at Army.ca for making representation to the university, in order for him to receive his degree posthumously, and for the work in establishing the bursary in Jordan's name.
> 
> We would also like to extend our best wishes to all the graduates. We are honoured to be part of today's convocation.
> -- Amanda Anderson


----------



## Strike

They had it on CTV today.


----------



## momgo

From Jordan’s Dad, Mom, Brothers Ben, Matt and Sam….thank you to all of you for your support and kind words.

To Army.ca; special appreciation is held up for you for all of your hard work planning, and making Jordan’s case to the U of M.  I can think of nothing more fitting than to honour Jordan and highlight his legacy with his degree and bursaries.  He would have been proud to earn his place on the podium.  

I truly hope that other members of the army become aware of the support available to them if they choose to further their studies.  Learning is always important, without it one becomes stale, stagnant.  Learning keeps us sharp, full of life and your experiences become your history when you have the tools to share it.

Thank you again from all of us, we will remember Jordan as our son and brother, and one worthy of the comrade ship offered by members of the military family and especially demonstrated here on this site.  We are comforted by your affection, acceptance and understanding of our son.  We know that he died among friends.

Sheila (Momgo)


----------



## geo

Momgo  +1

CHIMO!


----------



## MikeL

Jordan's plaque in the Canadian Memorial here in KAF


----------



## Yrys

Thank you -Skeletor- !

I'm glad the university gave him his diploma posthumously.


----------



## Mike Baker

Indeed. Thank you Skeletor.


RIP Jordan


Baker


----------



## simysmom99

That's really nice.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## *star

Thank you Skeletor. 

I appreciate you taking the time to photograph and post Jordan's plaque. 

Its support like this that gives me comfort. 

*star 
Mrs.GO!!!


----------



## armyvern

Hi Star.

Hope that you are doing well. It's the support and strength shown by families of our fallen such as yours and teddybears, that's gives us soldiers the strength and incentive to carry on with worthwhile efforts.

The grace and dignity you carry despite the great loss you have suffered, allows us to carry our heads high with dignity and grace as well.

As we will always remember Jordan and Teddy, you always seem to keep the rest of us in your thoughts. That's a wonderful part of the military family. We all support each other. I am so appreciative of that and I thank you for it.

Vern


----------



## Mike Baker

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Hope that you are doing well. It's the support and strength shown by families of our fallen such as yours and teddybears, that's gives us soldiers the strength and incentive to carry on with worthwhile efforts.


Not only that, Vern, but it also gives us civilians who are going to join the knowledge that we will be do something that we all know must be done, and lets us know that the pride we will have once we become members of the Canadian Forces will be more then anything we have ever had in out lives.

Star, where ever Jordan is now, he is watching us all, in amazement, about how proud, and thankful of him, for what he has done for us. He is one of many of our Great Canadian Hero's, an he will never be forgotten.

One day, I hope to be even half as great of a soldier that Jordan still is. 

Thank you
Baker


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE

STAR

THANK YOU.

THANK YOU FOR YOUR HUSBAND AND HIS SACRIFICE.

THANK YOU FOR YOUR SACRIFICE.

THANK YOU SUPPORTING A MAN THAT IS WILLING TO DO THE RIGHT THING, IN PROTECTING HIS FAMILY AND AS WELL, IN PROTECTING MY FAMILY.  I APPRECIATE IT!!!

THANK YOU, ROBIN


----------



## gaspasser

GO!!!
It is with great sadness that I learn of your passing now and realize too that you passed thru Camp Mirage while I was there.  Know well that you parted with honour and dignity.
Gaspasser
Light Winds and Soft Landings


----------



## The Bread Guy

A year later, we remember....

"Amanda Anderson has never been to Afghanistan but she visits here every day in her imagination.  She walks along dusty trails in the baked countryside and marvels at the searing noonday sun. She lives in Edmonton, but part of her always will be walking through the Afghan countryside, side-by-side with her soldier-husband, Jordan. One year ago Friday, he was killed with five of his comrades and an Afghan interpreter in a roadside bombing.  Those seven deaths on July 4, 2007, marked one of the deadliest days for the Canadian military in Afghanistan. It came just two weeks after another roadside bomb had killed three soldiers.  Since that day, 25 Canadians have died, bringing the death toll for the Afghanistan mission to 85 plus one diplomat.  "It is hard not to feel ripped off at all I've lost, some days," says Amanda who was looking forward to her second wedding anniversary when Jordan was killed. "But I am filled with pride at his accomplishments. He served Canada with all his heart."  Amanda will mark Friday quietly, by taking her dog for a walk. "We used to go to the dog park every night and sometimes twice on Saturdays," says Amanda. "It was a place where we spent many happy hours and one of the last places we went the day he deployed."...."


----------



## tomahawk6

When I am Gone

When I come to the end of my journey
And I travel my last weary mile,
Just forget if you can, that I ever frowned
And remember only the smile.

Forget unkind words I have spoken;
Remember some good I have done.
Forget that I ever had heartache
And remember I've had loads of fun.

Forget that I've stumbled and blundered
And sometimes fell by the way.
Remember I have fought some hard battles
And won, ere the close of the day.

Then forget to grieve for my going,
I would not have you sad for a day,
But in summer just gather some flowers
And remember the place where I lay,

And come in the shade of evening
When the sun paints the sky in the west
Stand for a few moments beside me
And remember only my best.
- Mrs. Lyman Hancock


----------



## *star

Thank you tomahawk6 for the poem. 
I will forever remember his grin - as will anyone who ever saw it!

*star
Mrs. GO!!!


----------



## 3rd Herd

“During Operation MARGUERITE, the company conducted clearance of the area east of FOB Gunde’Ghar. This was the first time C company came into contact with IED’s. Two weeks later, 8 Platoon was tasked to respond to an IED strike against a Coyote armored vehicle. It was during the route clearance to the incident site that Parker, an American dog-handler, was grievously wounded by an IED explosion. With no medic on the scene Cpl. Jordan Anderson  quickly began first aid, stabilizing him until the Medevac arrived to take him to Kandahar airfield. There is no doubt that Cpl Anderson’s  quick response, coupled with his knowledge of combat casualty care, saved Parker’s life.” (Patrician 2007, pages 54/55)


----------



## Edward Campbell

Reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions of the Copyright Act from the _Edmonton Journal_:

http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/edmontonjournal/obituary.aspx?n=jordan-anderson&pid=158374321


> Jordan ANDERSON
> *In Memoriam*
> 
> CPL JORDAN J ANDERSON
> July 21, 1981 - July 04, 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In loving memory of my husband Jordan Anderson who was killed in Afghanistan
> on July 4, 2007. Five hours, five days, five years… you're always on my mind
> and forever in my heart… my favourite hello and my hardest goodbye.
> 
> Amanda
> 
> "In Memory Of Many, In Honour Of All"
> Rest in Peace to the fallen soldiers of July 4, 2007
> Capt Matthew Dawe, Capt Jefferson Francis, Cpl Jordan Anderson, MCpl Colin Bason, Cpl Cole Bartsch, Pte Lane Watkins
> 
> Published in The Edmonton Journal on July 4, 2012




Jordan is always in our thoughts, too.


----------



## Danjanou

Damn just got dusty here in my office all of a sudden.


----------



## JorgSlice

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Damn just got dusty here in my office all of a sudden.



I think it's... raining a little too.


----------



## Sig_Des

5 Years and 12 days since I last saw him, shooting crap over a couple of cups of tims and a bunch of smokes.

RIP, Buddy.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Damn dusty in my room ......


----------



## medicineman

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Damn dusty in my room ......



Allergies acting up...again... 

MM


----------



## KevinB

Still missing you buddy


----------



## Edward Campbell

Remembering a fine young man and a good soldier ~ full of promise but lost to us while serving his country.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

RIP GO!!!


----------



## the 48th regulator

RIP GO!!!

I miss you buddy, we had some great arguments.  I am sorry we never got to share the pint we promised each other, but I will hoist one for you this evening.

Take care, until we meet.

dileas

tess


----------



## dapaterson

They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old:
Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn.
At the going down of the sun and in the morning
We will remember them.


----------



## the 48th regulator

Miss you my friend.

I am still an asshole!!

Tess


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Wow. Almost ten years and I'm still waiting for him to post. :cdnsalute:


----------



## tomahawk6

recceguy said:
			
		

> Wow. Almost ten years and I'm still waiting for him to post. :cdnsalute:



For some reason I was drawn to this thread once again tonight.I enjoyed Jordan's posts and his dedication and love for his service to Canada.I found this you tube video memorializing his life.We have lost so many fine men and women in this war. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fY3mlfiYHMI


----------



## Nfld Sapper

recceguy said:
			
		

> Wow. Almost ten years and I'm still waiting for him to post. :cdnsalute:



Same here.... :cdnsalute:


----------



## Rifleman62

Same. Always enjoyed his posts.


----------



## the 48th regulator

I miss GO!!!!!!

One day Jordan, you and I will debate about Regs and Reserves again.  Rest well brother, you will need it for when I get there!!!!!!

dileas

tess


----------



## dapaterson

While this occurred a year and a half ago, I haven't seen it anywhere on army.ca.  Jordan Anderson has had a lake in Saskatchewan named after him (as have Nicola Goddard and Byron Greff).

http://globalnews.ca/news/1835764/sask-geographic-features-named-to-honour-soldiers/


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Nice to see things like this happening in Canada.

RIP Jumper.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Bumped with word of what could be a coming tribute in Inuvik ...


> A road at Mike Zubko airport that the Canadian Forces asked the town to name on its behalf will be called Anderson Road in memory of Cpl. Jordan Anderson, who died serving Canada in Afghanistan in 2007 and went to school in Inuvik.
> 
> Town Council had put forward eight names and asked residents to vote on their preference. The road runs through the Canadian Forces terminal and the Department of Defence asked the town to name the road in December.
> 
> Now that the vote is concluded, a motion will be presented to town council for approval at an upcoming meeting.


----------



## OldSolduer

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Bumped with word of what coule be a coming tribute in Inuvik ...



I am glad to see this moving forward. It should be a no brainer BUT here in Winnipeg, you get streets named after you if you're a good sports star.


----------



## Good2Golf

A meaningful acknowledgement by the members of Iqaluit’s Council.

“Andy’s” death was an incredible loss, as were all those who were killed in Afghanistan. Jordan was an incredibly intelligent and hard working soldier...he was doing university studies in his spare time while in tour. He would have excelled at anything he put his mind to. RIP Jordan!


----------



## Journeyman

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> ... here in Winnipeg, you get streets named after you if you're a good sports star.


In the US, they name bases after Confederate Generals/Colonels (some particularly incompetent!) who killed loyal American soldiers.   op:


----------



## armyvern

I miss him.


----------



## daftandbarmy

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I miss him.



I took this photo earlier this week, in Victoria. RIP lad....


----------

